

Ask HN: Do you think AppEngine is a stable platform and here to stay? - codonaut

Looking at the discussion surrounding Google AppEngine it seems a major concern is the future of the platform, especially considering Google's recent axing of popular services.  It seems to me that AppEngine has the potential to be more of a money maker than many of the services they cut, but I'm still a little hesitant to use it for new projects.  What do you guys think?
======
runjake
I _don't_ know, and that uncertainty is what's making me shy away from App
Engine. Google's business focus is advertising and I'm not sure how my app
plays into their model.

------
orangethirty
Nope. Google can't really be trusted.

